# 2 CMHR Babies are in need of YOU****



## Gini (Dec 3, 2006)

We recently took in several mini weanlings and need help with the two littlest. Teddy and Runt. They both are very small and wooly but when you touch their bodies you can feel bones. They are currently in WI in a Foster Home but need to get to a place where it is a bit warmer and there is a nice warm barn for them to stay in ASAP. They will be wormed and given their shots and health checked hopefully tomorrow. Their feet are in need of a farrier, from the pictures I saw, they need them done soon. The boys are a little scared and don't want to leave the run in where they are eating hay like it's going out of style.

We would like to have some kind person Foster them till they are in better health and weight, then they will be put up for adoption. Anyone out there willing to take these adorable little tykes into their heart and farm and give them a lot of TLC for Christmas??.

Teddy Bear







Runt






The other little foals will be put up for adoption as soon as we can get them cleaned up inside and out. Look for an adoption notice in a couple of days. Ok, all you people who have signed up for Fostering, now is your chance, at least those in Central USA.


----------



## Gini (Dec 3, 2006)

:new_multi:


----------



## minimule (Dec 3, 2006)

Gini I sent you a PM!


----------



## chandab (Dec 3, 2006)

What a couple of little cuties. I'd love to help, but I'm definitely not warmer than WI. Here in NEMontana we've been dealing with cold temps and howling winds (-20 to 20 above with wind chill making it much colder).


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 3, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh they are just precious! I am sending you an email Gini... Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 4, 2006)

THe poor babies.............come gang someone pipe up and help these Christmas Babys get warmer...... :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## justjinx (Dec 4, 2006)

Gini, I am in Wi so unfortunately cannot help since you want them to go somewhere warmer. they sure are adorable. when will they be up for adoption? jennifer :saludando:


----------



## JO~* (Dec 4, 2006)

I am a long ways off from them (northwest California) we never get snow where I am and the temps in winter are not to low.

If nobody closer works out maybe I could help for a winter home.


----------



## Gini (Dec 4, 2006)

If anyone even close to or in WI has a warm barn and the time for these 2 in bringing

them back to health. That would be fine. These guys just need warmth and loving.

Please help if you can. I don't think they would be able to take a long trip.

Please contact me.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 4, 2006)

Gini, I pm'd you!

Leya


----------



## justjinx (Dec 4, 2006)

Gini--I PM'd you, also. thanks. jennifer :saludando:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2006)

Gini, you already know that I am in northern Wisconsin, so I dont think I would be much help either, but I do have a barn that stays at about 35-40 degrees. Corinne


----------

